
Android Based iPhone Case (Dual Screens and SIMs) - leetrout
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/boboseye/eye-take-your-phone-to-the-next-level
======
leetrout
I don't know whether to be impressed or scared.

It's certainly an interesting concept but I'm having a really hard time trying
to imagine how I would really use it (and how I would really make the most of
it).

That being said I'm well over the average age of the smartphone user and
there's probably a market in the 13-24 year old crowd.

------
richardboegli
Personal and Business phone "in one"

